# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα πουλιά Φάρμας >  Ανεπάρκεια βιταμίνης Α

## giorgos_

χρονιες παθησεις πεπτικου σωληνα
αδυναμια μετατροπης της προβιταμινης
ελλειψη πρωτεινων
οξειδωση της βιτ Α

Συμπτωματα
Νεοσσοι-νεαρα πτηνα
Χρονος εμφανισης
την7 -10 μερα εως την 45 μερα
κατηφεια  αναστολη σωματικης αναπτυξης
υπνηλια απισχναση
αν πτερωμα νευρικα συμπτωματα
θανατος σε 30-40 μερες

ενηλικα
χρονος εμφανισης 2 -5 μηνας
καχεξια
αν πτερωμα

θεραπεια
νεαρα 800-2000IU/Kg

ενηλικα 2000-3000IU/Kg

----------


## kostas0206

ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο!!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Φανταζωμε αφορα ορνιθες κρεατοπαραγωγης Γιωργο.

----------


## jk21

τα συμπτωματα πρεπει να ειναι παρομοια ανεξαρτητα ειδους πουλιου ,αλλα ως προς τις δοσολογιες (αν και δινονται ανα κιλο πουλιου ) καλα ειναι να διευκρινιστει γιατι δεν υπαρχουν απαραιτητα ακριβεις αντιστοιχιες μεταξυ ειδων πτηνων .Γιωργο αν δεν υπαρχει κωλλημα με καποιο εμπορικο συνδεσμο (αν ειναι αυτος η πηγη των παραπανω ) βαλε μας και την πηγη

----------


## giorgos_

Φυσικα Δημητρη Παθολογια Πτηνων Ι Τμημα κτηνιατρικης σχολης Καρδιτσας.
Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι η αβιταμινωση στην κλινικη πραξη παρατηρειται "στη συστηματικη, μετα απο χρονιες παρασιτωσεις (κοκκιδιωση, καπιλλαριωση)"
Αφορα κοτοπουλα και γι αυτο το εβαλα εδω. Εξαλου ειμαι στην παθολογια Ι ακομη  :Happy:  την παθολογια ΙΙ θα την εχω πιστευω μεσα σε ευλογο χρονικο διαστημα  :winky:

----------


## jk21

εισαι στην σχολη; αν βρεις τιποτα σε pdf να σου εδινα mail να μου τα στειλεις !

----------


## giorgos_

> εισαι στην σχολη; αν βρεις τιποτα σε pdf να σου εδινα mail να μου τα στειλεις !


Οχι δεν ειμαι στη σχολη Δημητρη, πηρα το 2 πτυχιο μου πριν 1,5 χρονο αν και το σκεφτηκα για κατατακτηριες, αλλα ειμαι αρκετα μεγαλος και δεν εχω κουραγιο μετα απ οτι συμβαινει γενικως για διαβασμα, αλλα ο λεκτορας ειναι γνωστος και φιλος οποτε μου εδωσε τις σημειωσεις οτι θες πες μου.

----------


## giorgos_

Βεβαια ο χρονος που τον βλεπω ειναι περιορισμενος οποτε τι να ρωτησω για τις κοτες, τις γαλοπουλες, τα ορτυκια ή τις καρδερινες. Γι αυτο σκεφτομουν τις κατατακτηριες.

----------


## jk21

λιγα πραγματα   :Rolleye0012:  

.... οτι βιβλιο υπαρχει στην κτηνιατρικη για πτηνα και ειναι σε ηλεκτρονικη μορφη .εστω αυτα τα δυο της παθολογιας

----------


## giorgos_

> εισαι στην σχολη; αν βρεις τιποτα σε pdf να σου εδινα mail να μου τα στειλεις !


Περιμενω μαιλ με πμ για να σου στειλω το πρωτο pdf Δημητρη. Οσο αφορα την ορολογια (ειναι στα αγγλικα) τα λεμε.

----------

